# Xolo Q1000 with Quad-Core CPU and 720p Display launched for 15k



## ZTR (May 22, 2013)

So Xolo has launched the Q1000 which comes with a Quad Core CPU,5 inch screen with 720p res and Android 4.2..



> *images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Xolo-Q1000.jpg
> Xolo Q1000 that surfaced yesterday is now available from online retailer Flipkart. It has a 5-inch (1280 x 720 pixels) HD IPS display at 295 PPI, powered by a 1.2 GHz quad-core processor withPowerVR SGX544 GPU and runs on Android 4.2 (Jelly Bean). It has a  8MP auto focus camera at the back with LED Flash and a BSI (Back Side Illumination) sensor for low-light imaging and a 1.2 MP font-facing camera. It comes with dual SIM support and packs a 2100 mAh battery.
> *Xolo Q1000 Specifications*
> 
> ...



Xolo Q1000 with 5-inch HD display, quad-core processor now available for Rs. 14999

IMO a better alternative to Canvas HD as it comes with 4.2 out of the box and also has scratch resistant display.


----------



## Empirial (May 22, 2013)

ZTR said:


> IMO a better alternative to Canvas HD as it comes with 4.2 out of the box and also has scratch resistant display.


+1 
Yeah much better then A116.


----------



## Shah (May 24, 2013)

I don't think It would last a day under moderate usage. Blame it's processor and the HD display.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 24, 2013)

Now XOLO is a real competitor for major brands..........The only con is the battery


----------



## quagmire (May 24, 2013)

Empirial said:


> +1
> Yeah much better then A116.



+1.. Better than Galaxy Win(Quattro), HTC 600, MMX A116 and even Galaxy Grand..


----------



## Empirial (May 25, 2013)

WTF!!! Q1000 doesn't have Gyroscope, Magnetometer & Ambient light Sensors XOLO Q1000 | XOLO


----------



## Ricky (May 25, 2013)

How about its camera because such brands (including mmx, lava) have very pathetic camera quality even when they have 8-12 MP cameras...


----------



## omega44-xt (May 26, 2013)

Canvas 2 has a good camera considering its price, but not as good as flagship devices of other companies. My S2 has better camera than Canvas 2 but Canvas 2's camera can be considered equivalent to Xperia U


----------



## funskar (May 26, 2013)

Between how about   XOlo  X910


----------

